# Asus Rampage 3 Gene Xeon X5675 overclock?



## DirtyBiker (Oct 11, 2021)

Hey Guys I,m hoping to get some advice on the state of my overclock voltages measured from motherboard during stress test for 12 min. are as follows
CPU@         1.361v
CPU_PLL     1.839v
QPI/DRAM 1.318v
IOH            1.125v
IOH_PCIE    1.520v
ICH             1.120v
ICH_PCIE    1.520v
DRAM        1.525v
some times crashes during gaming or BSOD so I've been upping the CPU and QPI this is where I'm at no crash yet any suggestions are appreciated Thanks

problem is sometimes Cinebench R15 will just stop responding during benchmark  or (steam) doom will just crash to the desktop after about 10 minutes of gaming in both cases no error is generated in admin events raised the QPI/DRAM to 1.35v and PLL to 1.85v lowered CPU to 1.5v

update stable voltages so far anyone see any potential issues?
CPU@         1.35v
CPU_PLL     1.828v
QPI/DRAM 1.356v
IOH            1.127v
IOH_PCIE    1.522v
ICH             1.121v
ICH_PCIE    1.522v
DRAM        1.527v

the actual voltages measured from the motherboard are different then what the bios says


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 12, 2021)

IIRC the PLL should be about 1.88 to 1.9 volts when overclocking. Could it be that your IMC can't keep up with that high RAM clock? I'd try to lower the RAM clock by one step and check does that have any effect.

I don't have the exactly same setup but my 2nd PC has a P6X58D-E and a X5650 and I run that @ 4.2GHz, RAM (3x2 + 3x4 = 18GB) @ 1680. 20x210.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 12, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> IIRC the PLL should be about 1.88 to 1.9 volts when overclocking. Could it be that your IMC can't keep up with that high RAM clock? I'd try to lower the RAM clock by one step and check does that have any effect.
> 
> I don't have the exactly same setup but my 2nd PC has a P6X58D-E and a X5650 and I run that @ 4.2GHz, RAM (3x2 + 3x4 = 18GB) @ 1680. 20x210.


Yes I had the CPU_PLL@ 1.88v but lowered it down as far as I could go, its at 1.828v under load
it seams to be stable now if it crashes again I will try boosting it a little.
I tried lowering ram clock but couldn't get the performance I wanted, can't seem to get this Rampage up to 4.5ghz could just be this X5675.
I also have the P6X58D-E Xenon X6575 but its stable at 4.5ghz 25x with the PLL set to 1.84 1800 on the ram clock  I can't confirm the actual voltage like on the rampage because I don't know where to measure voltage from on that board. here's my 4.5Ghz settings on the P6
(update) you may be right I just started upping the PLL doom just crashed to desktop again @ 1.854v no errors  Il let you know if it works thanks for the suggestions


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> IIRC the PLL should be about 1.88 to 1.9 volts when overclocking. Could it be that your IMC can't keep up with that high RAM clock? I'd try to lower the RAM clock by one step and check does that have any effect.
> 
> I don't have the exactly same setup but my 2nd PC has a P6X58D-E and a X5650 and I run that @ 4.2GHz, RAM (3x2 + 3x4 = 18GB) @ 1680. 20x210.


Ok I figured it out I just set the motherboard jumper to QPI load line enabled, then set all the voltages to auto, except CPU @ 1.345v and DRAM @ 1.526v, this sets the PLL @ 1.828v. so far I ran multiple Cinebench R15 runs and multiple attempts at finishing the last level of doom no crashes, Woo-hoo she's smooth, here's the numbers measured off the motherboard with a volt meter during stress test 
CPU@ 1.349v
CPU_PLL 1.829v
QPI/DRAM 1.354v
IOH 1.127v
IOH_PCIE 1.522v
ICH 1.122v
ICH_PCIE 1.522v
DRAM 1.527v
I may try lowering the CPU voltage as low as it will go and then see if it likes a little more DRAM voltage there 3X8 1833 dims so I'm not really overclocking the memory and any attempts at tightening the timings results in lower benchmark scores I will be using a better 5 heat pipe 120mm fan cooler, when I get the case, its only on my test bench for now using a 3 heat pipe 92mm fan
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////Update////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
tried lowering CPU voltage slightly cooler temps successful in AIDA64 10 minute stress test 1.343v crashes Cinebench and doom so I upped the voltage to 1.355v which resulted in a drop in QPI/DRAM to 1.347-1.350 measured off motherboard under stress I think this was the problem CPU was starving more testing but the numbers look good and were close to stable


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 17, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> IIRC the PLL should be about 1.88 to 1.9 volts when overclocking. Could it be that your IMC can't keep up with that high RAM clock? I'd try to lower the RAM clock by one step and check does that have any effect.
> 
> I don't have the exactly same setup but my 2nd PC has a P6X58D-E and a X5650 and I run that @ 4.2GHz, RAM (3x2 + 3x4 = 18GB) @ 1680. 20x210.


Thanks for your suggestions after a ton of stability testing I figured out the UCLK speed and QPI/DRAM voltage were to high, so I focused on that keeping the QPI/DRAM voltage under 1.3v while keeping the highest stable UCLK speed, 3500 @ 1.298v looks like the sweet spot, I also took your advice and set the PLL to 1.89v. now I'm going to try lowering the CPU and the PLL one at a time for efficiency but the result so far is pretty good
CPU@ 1.385v
CPU_PLL 1.894v
QPI/DRAM 1.298v
IOH 1.126v
IOH_PCIE 1.520v
ICH 1.120v
ICH_PCIE 1.521v
DRAM 1.513v


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 31, 2021)

well a word of caution never set the QPI/DRAM over 1.30v I degraded that CPU it still works but not nearly as good before I set the QPI/DRAM to 1.35v. Two voltages to keep in check when overclocking the X58 Xenon X5675 never use the auto setting for QPI/DRAM or DRAM and never set QPI/DRAM over 1.3v and DRAM over 1.6. and you will have success, good thing is I only paid $12.00 for that CPU bad thing is the prices have doubled.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 31, 2021)

Are you sure?

I ran my QPI at 1.39v with mems at 1.66v for about a decade and it was still good.. was an E.S. to boot. I also had the LN2 jumper enabled so there was minimal sag. What you may have noticed is mitigations for specter/meltdown. They suck.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> I ran my QPI at 1.39v with mems at 1.66v for about a decade and it was still good.. was an E.S. to boot. I also had the LN2 jumper enabled so there was minimal sag. What you may have noticed is mitigations for specter/meltdown. They suck.


no I disabled specter/meltdown was having game crashes , BSOD and rapid decline of cinebench scores I changed the CPU but with the lower voltages and its much faster the old chip kept wanting higher voltages to remain stable but initially got great scores maybe not a problem on LN2 but this is going to be aircooled 24/7 usage. were you using the Rampage 3 gene with X5675?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 31, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> no I disabled specter/meltdown was having game crashes , BSOD and rapid decline of cinebench scores I changed the CPU but with the lower voltages and its much faster the old chip kept wanting higher voltages to remain stable but initially got great scores maybe not a problem on LN2 but this is going to be aircooled 24/7 usage. were you using the Rampage 3 gene with X5675?


A BSOD, especially "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE ERROR" with reason being "Internal Timer Error"=Disable C1E, EIST and "turbo core" in the BIOS!


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 31, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> A BSOD, especially "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE ERROR" with reason being "Internal Timer Error"=Disable C1E, EIST and "turbo core" in the BIOS!


I only have C1E enabled


----------



## freeagent (Oct 31, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> no I disabled specter/meltdown was having game crashes , BSOD and rapid decline of cinebench scores I changed the CPU but with the lower voltages and its much faster the old chip kept wanting higher voltages to remain stable but initially got great scores maybe not a problem on LN2 but this is going to be aircooled 24/7 usage. were you using the Rampage 3 gene with X5675?


No sorry, I was using R3F with x5690.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 31, 2021)

QPI @ 1.35 and Vdimm @ 1.68 on my SR-2 with 5675's @ 4.3 for a long long time now. No degradation.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 31, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> well a word of caution never set the QPI/DRAM over 1.30v I degraded that CPU it still works but not nearly as good before I set the QPI/DRAM to 1.35v. Two voltages to keep in check when overclocking the X58 Xenon X5675 never use the auto setting for QPI/DRAM or DRAM and never set QPI/DRAM over 1.3v and DRAM over 1.6. and you will have success, good thing is I only paid $12.00 for that CPU bad thing is the prices have doubled.


I've learned that 1366 can be quite weird when trying to find a stable OC, one day it can be several hour P95 stable and the next it will BSOD every 30mins.
I think your just shooting for too high of an oc off the bat, my X5650 & 5670 do about 4.2 @ 1.35V, 4.5 needs somewhere around 1.45V on both.

FWIW my X5650 has seen up to 1.66V Core, 1.55V VTT & 2.2V Dimm (I don't recommend this of course) all at once and it's still does just the same as when I got it.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 31, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> I've learned that 1366 can be quite weird when trying to find a stable OC, one day it can be several hour P95 stable and the next it will BSOD every 30mins.
> I think your just shooting for too high of an oc off the bat, my X5650 & 5670 do about 4.2 @ 1.35V, 4.5 needs somewhere around 1.45V on both.
> 
> FWIW my X5650 has seen up to 1.66V Core, 1.55V VTT & 2.2V Dimm (I don't recommend this of course) all at once and it's still does just the same as when I got it.


How are you measuring voltage? On the rampage I can use a voltmeter to measure from contacts on the Motherboard and the bios can be +or- my qpi/dram is lower then the bios the dram is higher then the bios 1.3325 in the bios gives me 1.295-1.301 depending on load where the dram 1.4972 gives me 1.5 going over these levels or auto settings can push things to high, the CPU will still work but with lower benchmarks, errors and crashes will start to require higher volts then if you never let them get above safe levels my p6x58d-e seems to be a little safer as far as Qpi/dram but the dram can over volt if left on auto if you stick with CPU 1.35, QPI/DRAM 1.30, DRAM 1.6 Max, your going to yeald a higher performance and stable overclock from my experience here's my 4.5GHz settings this would crash or bsod 2 other CPU's that I took over these limits


----------



## freeagent (Oct 31, 2021)

All of those voltage values I would consider to be low..

Most of those numbers are below what I used to daily, the only one that is higher is your core clock. But voltage wise I would say those are all safe.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 31, 2021)

I haven't touched westmere in awhile, but as far as I remember my Rampage II Gene was very finicky about RAM and Uncore. 
My "golden sample" x5650 was running daily 3.7-ish GHz at 1.2V during summer, and 4.2GHz the rest of the year, but in both cases it did not like RAM frequencies higher than 1800MHz: had G.skill DDR3-2133 3x4GB kit which could push 2400MHz on Haswell rig, so the limit was definitely with a board itself or a memory controller. I'd get random BSODs or reboots while watching youtube or doing mundane non-intensive stuff.
Don't forget to tune down uncore to approximately 2x RAM frequency. Also I've never even touched QPI or IOH voltages, but it was still good enough to push over 200MHz BCLK for benching and 180+ for daily.
Basically my rule of thumb was to turn everything down to a minimum, and start cranking up that BCLK until the system becomes unstable. Add core voltage and repeat. 1.4V is probably the highest I'd go for daily, and only if you have a decent cooling solution. On air I wouldn't even dare to go over 1.35V. Power draw starts piling up quite fast once you get past 4GHz. When I finally broke 5G barrier, my UPS was screaming in pain, letting me know that my rig with stock GTX750Ti was pulling over 520W!!! This said, the higher you go - the higher is the probability that something else, totally unexpected, is going to hold you back, like PSU or VRM cooling.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Oct 31, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> I haven't touched westmere in awhile, but as far as I remember my Rampage II Gene was very finicky about RAM and Uncore.
> My "golden sample" x5650 was running daily 3.7-ish GHz at 1.2V during summer, and 4.2GHz the rest of the year, but in both cases it did not like RAM frequencies higher than 1800MHz: had G.skill DDR3-2133 3x4GB kit which could push 2400MHz on Haswell rig, so the limit was definitely with a board itself or a memory controller. I'd get random BSODs or reboots while watching youtube or doing mundane non-intensive stuff.
> Don't forget to tune down uncore to approximately 2x RAM frequency. Also I've never even touched QPI or IOH voltages, but it was still good enough to push over 200MHz BCLK for benching and 180+ for daily.
> Basically my rule of thumb was to turn everything down to a minimum, and start cranking up that BCLK until the system becomes unstable. Add core voltage and repeat. 1.4V is probably the highest I'd go for daily, and only if you have a decent cooling solution. On air I wouldn't even dare to go over 1.35V. Power draw starts piling up quite fast once you get past 4GHz. When I finally broke 5G barrier, my UPS was screaming in pain, letting me know that my rig with stock GTX750Ti was pulling over 520W!!! This said, the higher you go - the higher is the probability that something else, totally unexpected, is going to hold you back, like PSU or VRM cooling.


I have north and south bridge fans with an 80c max threshold set in bios PSU EVGA 650BQ 80+ bronze  testing multiple over clocks each focused on maxing out different individual aspects DRAM, OPI, UCLK, CPU frequency DRAM frequency for stability limits and performance on air, but keeping the QPI/DRAM at or under 1.30v and DRAM voltage 1.5v or close to the dims stock voltage, to find the limits of each and which ones yield the best results here's what I have discovered
CPU frequency high as possible under 80c core max temp under stress at or under 1.35v with the following limits 
UCLK 3600 max, sweet spot 3500
DRAM 1900-1800 MHz
QPI link 7200 MT/s max
my 4.5 OC yields the best overall results so far


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 1, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> my 4.5 OC yields the best overall results so far


Sounds about right. I think in my case 4.5G was the line past which OC did more harm than good (clocks went up, but perf went down for some reason, not throttling). 
Still did a few benches at 4.7G+, but the best performance in 3DMark and CB15, but results were lower than @4.4G. 
I sold my 1366 rig many years ago, but I really miss it. Performance may be lacking on the modern level, but it's the most "fun" platform that ever existed.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 1, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> I've learned that 1366 can be quite weird when trying to find a stable OC, one day it can be several hour P95 stable and the next it will BSOD every 30mins.
> I think your just shooting for too high of an oc off the bat, my X5650 & 5670 do about 4.2 @ 1.35V, 4.5 needs somewhere around 1.45V on both.
> 
> FWIW my X5650 has seen up to 1.66V Core, 1.55V VTT & 2.2V Dimm (I don't recommend this of course) all at once and it's still does just the same as when I got it.


I don't use P95 because it puts un realistic stress on the hardware I stick to games and AIDA64 stress test


silentbogo said:


> Sounds about right. I think in my case 4.5G was the line past which OC did more harm than good (clocks went up, but perf went down for some reason, not throttling).
> Still did a few benches at 4.7G+, but the best performance in 3DMark and CB15, but results were lower than @4.4G.
> I sold my 1366 rig many years ago, but I really miss it. Performance may be lacking on the modern level, but it's the most "fun" platform that ever existed.


ok just got a BSOD while playing doom (driver over ran stack buffer) any suggestions/ I installed the via audio drivers could it be that or voltage related? I'm also thinking it could be memory timings I tightened them up because I'm underclocked on my 1866 3x8 2R dims stock is 10-11-10-27 cr2 I set them to 9-10-9-27 cr1



silentbogo said:


> I haven't touched westmere in awhile, but as far as I remember my Rampage II Gene was very finicky about RAM and Uncore.
> My "golden sample" x5650 was running daily 3.7-ish GHz at 1.2V during summer, and 4.2GHz the rest of the year, but in both cases it did not like RAM frequencies higher than 1800MHz: had G.skill DDR3-2133 3x4GB kit which could push 2400MHz on Haswell rig, so the limit was definitely with a board itself or a memory controller. I'd get random BSODs or reboots while watching youtube or doing mundane non-intensive stuff.
> Don't forget to tune down uncore to approximately 2x RAM frequency. Also I've never even touched QPI or IOH voltages, but it was still good enough to push over 200MHz BCLK for benching and 180+ for daily.
> Basically my rule of thumb was to turn everything down to a minimum, and start cranking up that BCLK until the system becomes unstable. Add core voltage and repeat. 1.4V is probably the highest I'd go for daily, and only if you have a decent cooling solution. On air I wouldn't even dare to go over 1.35V. Power draw starts piling up quite fast once you get past 4GHz. When I finally broke 5G barrier, my UPS was screaming in pain, letting me know that my rig with stock GTX750Ti was pulling over 520W!!! This said, the higher you go - the higher is the probability that something else, totally unexpected, is going to hold you back, like PSU or VRM cooling.


that could be your crashing problem I start by setting the DRAM voltage to 1.5v because I'm use 1866 dims underclocked and QPI/DRAM to 1.3v thats the XMP voltage for these dims, auto settings will overvolt these when overclocking Xenon's, maybe the I7's allowed more voltage I dont know never owned an X58 I7 but I hurt two CPU's IMC doing the same thing it set my QPI/DRAM to 1.38 and DRAM to 1.7v  got great bench marks initially but quickly degraded within days of light usage.

DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER (f7)
A driver has overrun a stack-based buffer.  This overrun could potentially
allow a malicious user to gain control of this machine.
DESCRIPTION
A driver overran a stack-based buffer (or local variable) in a way that would
have overwritten the function's return address and jumped back to an arbitrary
address when the function returned. This is the classic "buffer overrun"
hacking attack and the system has been brought down to prevent a malicious user
from gaining complete control of it.
Do a kb to get a stack backtrace -- the last routine on the stack before the
buffer overrun handlers and BugCheck call is the one that overran its local
variable(s).
Arguments:
Arg1: 00002986679b76b0, Actual security check cookie from the stack
Arg2: 000051eae7abb6ee, Expected security check cookie
Arg3: ffffae1518544911, Complement of the expected security check cookie
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero

Ok I had set my QPI/DRAM to 1.3v in bios but in order to achieve 1.3v to the motherboard it needs to be set at 1.33v tried running full virus scan and it was not completing and disabling on the way out so I reset to defaults in bios scan completed no threats detected which led me to up the QPI/DRAM voltage and lowered the CPU voltage just under 1.35v ran virus scan again works fine no threats so I decided to run another cinebench to test and wow check the results also AIDA64 is causing a strange hard drive access thing that defender is blocking I'm thinking this was the cause of the crash I noticed there is an update available but I keep declining maybe there is a fix will test soon as it updates I will also be using defender as another level of future stability testing


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 1, 2021)

Command rate of 1 is too tight. Switch to 2 and try it again.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Command rate of 1 is too tight. Switch to 2 and try it again.


I think it was the QPI/DRAM voltage bios was set to 1.3v but was only delivering 1.27 so I bumped it up to 1.33v now it peaks at 1.299 and that also gave me a significant boost in cinebench score from 1, 028 to 1033 that also fixed my Windows defender scan


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 4, 2021)

update crashes were due to old 2012 VIA audio driver switched back to standard HD audio driver no more crashing


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 7, 2021)

been playing with the overclock 4.5 is solid, now I got the ram speed up where I like it, settled on 4.47 GHz, QPI speed 3501 MHz DDR3@ 1943, timings 10-11-10 CR1, this allows me to run CPU@ 1.35v (will test lower soon) QPI\VRAM@ 1.30v VRAM@ 1.54v with only a 6 point drop in Cinebench R15 render score, no crash 2 days of benchmarking and gaming, in and out of sleep mode, rock solid. 120-250 fps Fortnite performance mode butter smooth GTX 750 Ti soon to be GTX 1050 Ti


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 10, 2021)

Ok think I found the sweet spot totally stable 2 days benchmarks gaming sleep mode updates no crashes. QPI/VRAM @1.28-1.30v depending on load, VRAM@1.55v overclocking 1866 dims 10-11-10-27 CR1 stock is CR2, CPU@ 1.348v measured with volt meter off motherboard under load, bios voltage numbers are not accurate. a word to the wise never exceed 1.30v QPI/VRAM you will *permanently* damage the memory controller on the CPU, also never set VRAM to auto or use QPI load line calibration it will overvolt causing *permanent* damage, CPU load line is ok, never exceed 1.60 on VRAM voltage 1.65 max only if necessary for stability but confirm voltage with volt meter.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> a word to the wise never exceed 1.30v QPI/VRAM you will *permanently* damage the memory controller on the CPU, also never set VRAM to auto or use QPI load line calibration it will overvolt causing *permanent* damage


No it won’t.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No it won’t.


it did to two of the X5675's I have kept this one @ 1.30v see the results. have any stats to back that up?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> it did to two of the X5675's I have kept this one @ 1.30v see the results. have any stats to back that up?


No stats, I spent nearly a decade with mine, mostly running with QPI/VTT at 1.39 using llc on both qpi/vtt and cpu core. My x5690 was an es as well, so an early model


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No stats, I spent nearly a decade with mine, mostly running with QPI/VTT at 1.39 using llc on both qpi/vtt and cpu core. My x5690 was an es as well, so an early model


Im not saying it will not work but your performance will suffer and require higher voltage to maintain stability I only have experience on the X5675 I have no experience with X5690 apples and oranges 95w vs 130w


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

Less wattage because lower speed. Same cpu. All good though, you are “safe”


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Less wattage because lower speed. Same cpu. All good though, you are “safe”





freeagent said:


> I will go back and test those other CPU's I have this one dialed in now see if the errors come back with these settings, testing with a cheep 3 pipe 80mm air cooler thinking about going to a 5 pipe 120mm down draft to keep air on the chipset and VRM when its in the case


anyone tried an AMD Wraith prism cooler on 1366 board


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

How did that get mixed up with my name?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Im not saying it will not work but your performance will suffer and require higher voltage to maintain stability I only have experience on the X5675 I have no experience with X5690 apples and oranges 95w vs 130w


I'm with Freeagent, and I have X5675 experience. I am well over all of your supposed danger voltages and have been for years. My 5675's still don't miss a beat.


Vcore 1.35v
QPI/VTT 1.35v
Vdimm 1.7v


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

That is such a badass setup


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2021)

Pic just for you.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

We should introduce our systems to each other.. and if they like each other enough one thing will lead to another and hopefully make beautiful chiplets together 

She is super sweet man. She has moved from gold to unobtanium


----------



## Toothless (Nov 10, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Pic just for you.
> 
> View attachment 224695


It still makes me a bit sad that I can't run my SR-2 build without nearly melting the wall socket from the combined power draw. 200w idle with a 400w+ load.

I do have the dual 2698v4 and main rig on the same strip. Thank goodness the power was redone before moving in.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It still makes me a bit sad that I can't run my SR-2 build without nearly melting the wall socket from the combined power draw. 200w idle with a 400w+ load.
> 
> I do have the dual 2698v4 and main rig on the same strip. Thank goodness the power was redone before moving in.


With a Kingpin GTX 980 in it, I drew 740w at the wall running Heaven benchmark full tilt overclocked.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 10, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> With a Kingpin GTX 980 in it, I drew 740w at the wall running Heaven benchmark full tilt overclocked.


I'll have to see what mine does with the GTX690 in there. Been too scared to try.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 10, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> I'm with Freeagent, and I have X5675 experience. I am well over all of your supposed danger voltages and have been for years. My 5675's still don't miss a beat.View attachment 224688
> 
> Vcore 1.35v
> QPI/VTT 1.35v
> Vdimm 1.7v


Why such high voltage for 4.3GHz? what's your Cinebench R15 score?



freeagent said:


> How did that get mixed up with my name?


I don't know


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> I don't know


All good... I was at work and was like wtf when did I say that. I don't have time to say that lol


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 11, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Why such high voltage for 4.3GHz? what's your Cinebench R15 score?


Because that's what it takes for these to be stable. Not all CPU's are created equal you know.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 11, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Because that's what it takes for these to be stable. Not all CPU's are created equal you know.
> 
> View attachment 224728



That's exactly the problem I was having after I overvolted the qpi dram it started requiring more voltage to remain stable when initially it scored very high and then degraded rapidly. Are those scores from a dual socket motherboard?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2021)

That's actually not bad. 1.35 was 4200 on my x5690, and I needed 1.375 for 4300, 4400 @ 1.4, 4500 @ 1.45, 4600 @ 1.5, 4700 @ 1.55, 4800 @ 1.6v. Ran out of cooling at that point..


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That's actually not bad. 1.35 was 4200 on my x5690, and I needed 1.375 for 4300, 4400 @ 1.4, 4500 @ 1.45, 4600 @ 1.5, 4700 @ 1.55, 4800 @ 1.6v. Ran out of cooling at that point..


I have 3 X5675's that clock 4.5GHz@1.35v but I always keep the qpi/vram at or under 1.3v all three running the exact same voltages except my main rig has g-skill 2133 1R dims 4X6 24gig under clocked ddr1944 they run @1.5v vs 1.54v on the 1866 2R 8x3 dims


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2021)

Sweet man! 4200 @ 1.35v lol.. I really wanted a W series. I should have got one.. I sold the system last summer, and I still miss it. Its been on the shelf long enough to get dusty. She said let someone else enjoy it.. it pretty much paid our fuel from Manitoba to Alberta and back. Sad face.

I paid as much for that CPU, Mobo, and 3x2 GB STT Chrome Hypers as what I paid for my 5900X, Strix, and 16GB ram. Just over 2K for each.


Edit:

Lol no I think I paid more for the Xeon board and ram than I did for the AM4 parts, even with 32GB.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 11, 2021)

W series is overrated.
I have W's also and the only difference I see with them is they run hotter. Yes, if you cool them better they clock better, but I need to be at least on the chiller for that to happen.



DirtyBiker said:


> I have 3 X5675's that clock 4.5GHz@1.35v but I always keep the qpi/vram at or under 1.3v all three running the exact same voltages except my main rig has g-skill 2133 1R dims 4X6 24gig under clocked ddr1944 they run @1.5v vs 1.54v on the 1866 2R 8x3 dims


You have a few very good chips.



DirtyBiker said:


> That's exactly the problem I was having after I overvolted the qpi dram it started requiring more voltage to remain stable when initially it scored very high and then degraded rapidly. Are those scores from a dual socket motherboard?


Yes. SR-2 Classified.
My single socket board is a P6T7 WS SuperComputer board.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 11, 2021)

The others were just as good was getting excellent scores @4.2GHz wasn't until I upped those voltages that they degraded and wouldn't run stable even at 4.2 with the previous settings where they ran stable for months


----------



## freeagent (Nov 12, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> W series is overrated.
> I have W's also and the only difference I see with them is they run hotter. Yes, if you cool them better they clock better, but I need to be at least on the chiller for that to happen.


Interesting.. I was only interested because I have a decent set of STT Hyper 2000C8, and a couple of sets of good G.Skill 2133 BBSE. 1 bios is for STT and the newer one is for BBSE. Or was.. I should try to find another R3F. Those W series had the dividers I craved


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 12, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> W series is overrated.
> I have W's also and the only difference I see with them is they run hotter. Yes, if you cool them better they clock better, but I need to be at least on the chiller for that to happen.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using ECC memory in that dual socket rig?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 12, 2021)

DirtyBiker said:


> Are you using ECC memory in that dual socket rig?


Negative. Not required on the SR-2.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Negative. Not required on the SR-2.


If I could get a decent price on some 2133 ECC I would like to try it 4.5ghz ddr3 1954 OC running strong hasn't Miss a beat even with my cheep air cooler but it's gonna need a five pipe 120 mm cooler for sure in a case going to try to mount an AMD rath prism to get some airflow on the vrm and chipset

My X5675 main rig 4.5GHz OC  Asus P6X58D-E


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 15, 2021)

My X5675 main rig 4.5GHz OC Asus P6X58D-E
Cinebench R20


----------



## DirtyBiker (Mar 5, 2022)

Here is what I came up with stable on-air cooler test bench, just got a cooler master 120mm AIO but haven't tested it yet still waiting on B&H to ship my 
Deepcool Matrexx 55 Mesh Mid-Tower ATX Case​it's backordered. also installed an Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165 blue tooth 4.2, 2.4g 5g Wi-Fi card from a broken laptop using a PCIE 4X adapter
also running a Samsung 256 Gb 950 Pro NVME M.2 boot drive 
Looking for a good deal on a GTX 1080 Ti, RTX 3060 Ti, or RTX 2070


----------



## DirtyBiker (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, I picked up this like new Asus Strix GTX 1080 spent $429. I canceled my backordered  Matrexx 55 mesh case and picked up this Cooler Master CMP 510 ATX Mid-Tower with Mesh Intakes, ARGB Edge Strip, Tempered Glass Side Panel, Triple 120mm ARGB Lighting Fans, paid $ 78.30, pairing with the _Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB V2, Close-Loop AIO, paid $72.47 all the parts are in time to build, also setteled on 23X, 4.55 GHZ it likes the 197.5 FSB vs 196 at 4.5v DDR3 @1975, QPI/VRAM @ 1.31v. time to build it  initial test bench results look great on air time to see how it likes this AIO cooler in a mesh case. question what do you think are safe core temps for this X5675?_


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 25, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> _ question what do you think are safe core temps for this X5675?_


Under 100% load, under 80c.
You may be able to go a couple over that, but I wouldn't do it for extended periods.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Mar 25, 2022)

Yeah cinebench pushes it over that on air but gaming it's in the 60s with spikes to 70


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 25, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> Yeah cinebench pushes it over that on air but gaming it's in the 60s with spikes to 70


You're in good shape then.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Mar 27, 2022)

Houston, we have a problem
1 there were no bottom standoffs in this case for the Rampage III Gene motherboard, so I went with the P6X58D-E MoBo
2 the cooler master case is 3 pin ARGB and the cooler master AIO is 4 pin RGB, had to use another CPU fan to match the case lighting so no lighting on pump face yet
3 the AIO didn't have back plate or hardware for socket 1366 I cobbled together parts from another cooler not currently using
4 this worked out better for this case the USB 3.0 front IO card I had because the Gene didn't have enough PCIE for it and NVME M.2 and Wi-Fi card
5 I don't like the green HD activity light on the NVME M.2 adapter may try to paint it blue or red
now the good news this thing is fast better than the GENE 144 FPS Fortnite epic settings and now its staying under 80c during R15 benchmark this was the first run


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 9, 2022)

well, there's always more to be gained, playing with odd numbers multiplier X 23 BCLK 197, ram timing (9-9-11-29 CR1) best scores yet and lower latency I also flat lapped the CPU IHS with red and blue diamond lapping compound directly on glass


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 9, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> well, there's always more to be gained, playing with odd numbers multiplier X 23 BCLK 197, ram timing (9-9-11-29 CR1) best scores yet and lower latency I also flat lapped the CPU IHS with red and blue diamond lapping compound directly on glass


I always had better luck on the odd multi's.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 16, 2022)

SOME FIRE STRIKE RESULTS
CPU 1.424v
QPI/VVT 1.343v
Voltages down from 1.45v/1.35v. may try to bring it down a little more after some more extensive run time without BSOD
QPI @3544 MHz,
North bridge clock @3740.9 MHz
DDU and clean Nvidia driver install


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2022)

still chasing ram speed tried some different timings best results yet


----------



## Ashley98 (Apr 18, 2022)

i Used to Daily X5675 4.5ghz 1.35v here is my results
have now moved to a 1680v2 
still a good system tho played all the games at decent settings when i used it


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2022)

Ashley98 said:


> i Used to Daily X5675 4.5ghz 1.35v here is my results
> have now moved to a 1680v2
> still a good system tho played all the games at decent settings when i used it
> View attachment 243936View attachment 243937


interesting we have the same motherboard yet yours supports PCIe 3.0?


----------



## Ashley98 (Apr 18, 2022)

Reporting error since I'm using RX580 which is PCI-E 3.0

On the left it says 2.5gbs which is correct for PCI-E 2.0 Bandwidth


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2022)

that's some good silicon you have 1.35v I have another X5675- P6X58D-E that runs 1.35 @ 4.5GHz but can't get close to those QPI Link speeds Guess I should try x21 over 200 bus again


----------



## Ashley98 (Apr 18, 2022)

213 Baseclock was more stable for me than 190-205 can try different multi'si did stability testing with IBT and Ycruncher Benchmark 4-6 passes max mem


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2022)

Ashley98 said:


> Reporting error since I'm using RX580 which is PCI-E 3.0
> 
> On the left it says 2.5gbs which is correct for PCI-E 2.0 Bandwidth


I have an RX570 on the other machine and GTX 1080 on this one they both report MAX. 5.0 GT/s. 2.5 GT/s is current or idle speed. Max speed is 5.0 GT/s for PCIE 2.0


----------



## Ashley98 (Apr 18, 2022)

Idle speed I think goes up to 5gbs when under load


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 18, 2022)

Ashley98 said:


> 213 Baseclock was more stable for me than 190-205 can try different multi'si did stability testing with IBT and Ycruncher Benchmark 4-6 passes max mem


what CPU temps and cooling solution did you have?
I haven't tried R23, I have to run R20 after a long sleep mode cool down, gets pretty toasty so I stick to R15 shorter test and don't risk thermal limits


----------



## Ashley98 (Apr 18, 2022)

Noctua D14 with Dual fans. Temps were around 80-90c under Linpack and stress tests 
Gaming was around 50-70c. I'd say 60-75c is acceptable under a gaming load and 80-90 under stress tests.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 22, 2022)

Had to bump the voltages, stable now for a few days, playing Fortnite usually crashes within a couple rounds when it gets hungry for voltage getting 120-140 FPS epic settings shadows low
CPU             1.46250 V
CPU PLL       1.90 V
QPI/DRAM   1.35 V
DRAM Bus   1.64V


----------



## Ashley98 (Apr 22, 2022)

Can try 2T on the memory 
I'm positive that the crashing is due to the memory controller crapping out since you have all 6 dimms populated right? 
I couldn't get much over 1600mhz on my setup with 6 dimms


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 22, 2022)

Ashley98 said:


> Can try 2T on the memory
> I'm positive that the crashing is due to the memory controller crapping out since you have all 6 dimms populated right?
> I couldn't get much over 1600mhz on my setup with 6 dimms


that's the first thing I tried it didn't help; it wanted more CPU voltage working great now after HRs of Fortnite. my feeling is the actual voltage is lower than Bios settings, I was getting substantially lower voltage measuring from the motherboard on my Rampage III Gene Vs the bios setting and AIDA64 measurements. I also have 3X8 24GB R2 corsair vengeance 1866 kit I may try again. currently running G-Skill 2133 R1 4X6 dims underclocked @1969 just got my best score in fire strike. if you were using R2 memory in all 6 slots that could be a problem.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2022)

I run my X5650 @ 4.4GHz with 1.52V knowing that something can break at one point.









						I scored 7 881 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Xeon Processor X5650, AMD Radeon HD 7970 x 1, 18432 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 22, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> Had to bump the voltages, stable now for a few days, playing Fortnite usually crashes within a couple rounds when it gets hungry for voltage getting 120-140 FPS epic settings shadows low
> CPU             1.46250 V
> CPU PLL       1.90 V
> QPI/DRAM   1.35 V
> DRAM Bus   1.64V


I like your voltages as long as you can cool it.
I personally would bump the vdimm to 1.7-1.75v simply because that voltage usually sags, and more so with 6 sticks going.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2022)

I have a fan like this for the VRM with my P6X58D-E


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 23, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> I like your voltages as long as you can cool it.
> I personally would bump the vdimm to 1.7-1.75v simply because that voltage usually sags, and more so with 6 sticks going.


running a 120 mm Cooler master AIO mounted at the back keeps it in the 60-70c range during gaming would do better with a 360mm at the front and use this 120mm to cool my RX570 on my other rig
these dims are rated @2133 1.6v I'm underclocking them @1969 I don't think it would be safe over 1.65v I damaged one X5675 leaving the DRAM voltage set to auto



Lenne said:


> I have a fan like this for the VRM with my P6X5





Lenne said:


> I have a fan like this for the VRM with my P6X58D-E
> 
> View attachment 244604


I have one but it won't fit with the AIO in the rear. temps are good this is after 1:48min of gaming with Fortnite running in the background I have MSI monitoring the hottest core #2. using an inferred heat gun getting below 60c on VRM and chipset. this case has great air flow I currently have the three 120mm front and two 120mm top intake fans one 120mm rear exhaust for the rad. soon to get two noctua A12 black fans for the top intake, also have slotted PCIE slot covers at the back to help vent and direct air past the chipset heatsink


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 23, 2022)

I do need a better case for that rig but can't afford one now. I'll also get something with good airflow as the current Define XL doesn't have that good of an intake. CPU can get over 90C easily, even under water.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 23, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> running a 120 mm Cooler master AIO mounted at the back keeps it in the 60-70c range during gaming would do better with a 360mm at the front and use this 120mm to cool my RX570 on my other rig
> these dims are rated @2133 1.6v I'm underclocking them @1969 I don't think it would be safe over 1.65v I damaged one X5675 leaving the DRAM voltage set to auto


I've had 1.71v vdimm running for years now on my X5675's. No issues at all.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2022)

I am ok with 1.725v for extended periods on BBSE. I did baby my STT Chromes though, I never gave them more than 1.7v.. I should have gave them some more though but always had the fear that my Hypers were the ones that died, but 10 years says probably not


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 23, 2022)

My HyperXs (3x2 + 3x4) run so damn hot that I just don't want to bump their voltage any higher. Probably a RAM cooler would be a thing.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone know where I can probe for CPU, VRAM, QPI/VVT, voltage on the P6X58D-E motherboard?
Thats what I like most about the Rampage Gene III it has dedicated Probe points


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 23, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> Anyone know where I can probe for CPU, VRAM, QPI/VVT, voltage on the P6X58D-E motherboard?
> Thats what I like most about the Rampage Gene III it has dedicated Probe points


No idea, I don't even have a multimeter..


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 23, 2022)

well, I have to live with 2 front fans in my Cooler master CMP 510 one of them makes an annoying hum and vibration sending it back for RMA see how long it takes to receive it back funny thing is I looked on their web site and they don't sell or even list these fans??? while I was in there I replaced the thermal paste in my GTX 1080 dropped fan speed about 500 RPM I want some kind of cooling solution for the GDDR5 chips on this card, I was thinking thermal pads but there's a big gap between them and the heat plate and would probably end up blocking air flow to them, GPU hot spot is 80-85 during gaming I assume that's the ram temp anyone know of a solution for this?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 23, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> well, I have to live with 2 front fans in my Cooler master CMP 510 one of them makes an annoying hum and vibration sending it back for RMA see how long it takes to receive it back funny thing is I looked on their web site and they don't sell or even list these fans??? while I was in there I replaced the thermal paste in my GTX 1080 dropped fan speed about 500 RPM I want some kind of cooling solution for the GDDR5 chips on this card, I was thinking thermal pads but there's a big gap between them and the heat plate and would probably end up blocking air flow to them, GPU hot spot is 80-85 during gaming I assume that's the ram temp anyone know of a solution for this?


It's not uncommon that bundled case fans aren't sold separately.

GPU hot spot is literally what it says, doesn't have anything to do with the VRAM. But having thermal pads between the plate and the GDDR5X would probably help at least with overclocking. Which model your card is?


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 23, 2022)

Lenne said:


> My HyperXs (3x2 + 3x4) run so damn hot that I just don't want to bump their voltage any higher. Probably a RAM cooler would be a thing.


My G-skill 2133's don't even hit 40c measured from the hear spreaders and the back of the motherboard



Lenne said:


> It's not uncommon that bundled case fans aren't sold separately.
> 
> GPU hot spot is literally what it says, doesn't have anything to do with the VRAM. But having thermal pads between the plate and the GDDR5X would probably help at least with overclocking. Which model your card is?


Asus strix 1080


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 23, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> My G-skill 2133's don't even hit 40c measured from the hear spreaders and the back of the motherboard
> 
> 
> Asus strix 1080


My HyperXs gets so hot that I can't even keep a finger on them for long.

You got the card used? It should have thermal pads...  https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-gtx-1080-strix/4.html


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 23, 2022)

Lenne said:


> My HyperXs gets so hot that I can't even keep a finger on them for long.
> 
> You got the card used? It should have thermal pads...  https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-gtx-1080-strix/4.html


Yes, used super clean paid $395 Ebay. it does but not on the ram chips, from what I have read no worries until over 100c on hot spot, even at stock clocks it hits 81c no difference overclocked only 3% higher fan speed still would like to lower it to quiet the fans a bit

HaHAHA I found out where coolermaster sources these fans 
Amazon.com: EZDIY-FAB RGB Dual Ring 120mm Case Fans,5V Motherboard Sync,Speed Adjustable,RGB Sync Fan with 10-Port Fan Hub X and Remote-5 Pack : Electronics


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 24, 2022)

Well no crashes yet sense I upped the CPU voltage and just placed #3 on fire strike for X5675 + GTX 1080 all time scores, I need to work on air flow in this case now, I had to pull the bottom front case fan for RMA and I can feel it hot exhaust air coming out of the PSU basement I might just reverse the flow the two bottom fans powered by the GPU fan headers that will give me 3 intake and 3 exhaust, I don't want to force the GPU exhaust through the radiator I will mount 2 black Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM  intake fans powered by the 4 pin motherboard case header at the top to feed fresh air into the radiator


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 27, 2022)

OK no more crashing well almost none tried lowering voltages, but this is efficient as she will get, flipped the two lower front case fans to exhaust hot air from GPU under load, powered by the GPU, they only come on when GPU reaches 65c, stock GPU fan curve, the temps do get lower with MSI curve but at 100% she gets noisy without much effect. two top mounted 120mm filtered intake fans and one front top 120mm intake fan behind mesh not really filtered powered by motherboard case fan heeders, all unused PCIe slots are vented and act as intakes during heavy GPU activity and exhaust when GPU is idle (smoke tested). My Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVME drive with heat sync is mounted just below the GPU so it's a good indicator of air temp reaching the GPU intake fans (my other silicon power SSD temp is not active always reads 33c), screen shot left taken with Fortnite running in the background after a long session and victory royal  screen shot right Idle temps fan speed case fan curve set to standard, CPU fan set to manual 40% 40c 100% 60c keeps it quiet when not under heavy usage. I haven't had time to return my RMA case fan but with it only coming on when the GPU is loaded you can't tell the difference over the other fans when they ramp up. I plan to just drive to Cooler master there close to home, maybe they can set me up with some swag I would like to get some Cooler Master fan stickers to place over the stickers on the back of these fans because they face forward but you really can't see them, they are ring fans with LED rings on both sides. next mod will be spring loaded CPU cooler mounts, I need to find long enough bolts and some heavy springs to give equal pressure to the GPU block I have the nuts and spacers and the nuts have recesses for springs to locate. this AIO didn't come with socket 1366 hardware and I don't want to over torque it. maybe Cooler Master has the right hardware at the main office that would be nice.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Apr 30, 2022)

I wasn't happy with the CPU@ 1.4625v so I got the voltage back down to 1.45v by upping the CPU/PLL to 1.96v played a couple rounds of Fortnite no crashes yet may try and lower it a bit more later if no crashing also downloaded the ASUS Strix GPU tweak so I could adjust the two external exhaust fans to come on 60% @50c, 100% @70c works well to bring down the GPU temps minimal noise 
(((( update that didn't prove stable went back to previous settings ))))


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 2, 2022)

Well, this is what I came up with idle temp's vs temps after Cinebench R15, power supply RPM is actually AIO pump speed


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 9, 2022)

Huston, we have air flow, I reconfigured the fans again I was getting a dead spot under the GPU, so I flipped one of the 2 top fan closest to the front to exhaust, now it gets mad airflow, check out the samsung SSD temp it's mounted in the PCIE slot just below the GPU fans, now the middle and top front fans and one top fans act as exhaust, they only come on under GPU load, powered by the two GPU external fan headers, there set to come on 50% @50c, and 100% @70c. the other top mounted PWM fan is set to intake just above the radiator it feeds cold air directly above the AIO radiator, the Bottom front case fan is 3 pin motherboard powered feeding cold air under the GPU and somehow it's still positive pressure under load, the slotted PCI slot covers blow air under full load and idle, at idle its two in one out and under load its 2 in 4 out what's, cool is the top mounted exhaust fan is an old Antec Molex powered case fan with a speed selector switch, but sense the Cooler Master front case fans have 3 pin and Molex daisy-chain, I was able to plug into there so it's now acting like a 3 pin GPU powered fan, I also flat lapped the AIO pump and CPU IHS with a 120 grit finish. I had made a steel lapping block that I surface ground then flat lapped on a glass picture frame with the 120-grit sandpaper and red diamond compound then used red diamond lapping compound to get the heat sync and IHS flat, then finished with a couple light passes on fresh 120-grit sandpaper for adhesion of the thermal paste here's the results.
Question does anyone have any experience using liquid metal on copper?
I was thinking about using an Oring around the CPU IHS to keep the liquid metal from leaking out and lube the Oring with standard thermal paste to create an airtight seal.


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 11, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> Huston, we have air flow, I reconfigured the fans again I was getting a dead spot under the GPU, so I flipped one of the 2 top fan closest to the front to exhaust, now it gets mad airflow, check out the samsung SSD temp it's mounted in the PCIE slot just below the GPU fans, now the middle and top front fans and one top fans act as exhaust, they only come on under GPU load, powered by the two GPU external fan headers, there set to come on 50% @50c, and 100% @70c. the other top mounted PWM fan is set to intake just above the radiator it feeds cold air directly above the AIO radiator, the Bottom front case fan is 3 pin motherboard powered feeding cold air under the GPU and somehow it's still positive pressure under load, the slotted PCI slot covers blow air under full load and idle, at idle its two in one out and under load its 2 in 4 out what's, cool is the top mounted exhaust fan is an old Antec Molex powered case fan with a speed selector switch, but sense the Cooler Master front case fans have 3 pin and Molex daisy-chain, I was able to plug into there so it's now acting like a 3 pin GPU powered fan, I also flat lapped the AIO pump and CPU IHS with a 120 grit finish. I had made a steel lapping block that I surface ground then flat lapped on a glass picture frame with the 120-grit sandpaper and red diamond compound then used red diamond lapping compound to get the heat sync and IHS flat, then finished with a couple light passes on fresh 120-grit sandpaper for adhesion of the thermal paste here's the results.
> Question does anyone have any experience using liquid metal on copper?
> I was thinking about using an Oring around the CPU IHS to keep the liquid metal from leaking out and lube the Oring with standard thermal paste to create an airtight seal.


((((Update)))) speed stepping and C-state working great to keep power and temps down, no crashes yet and the new fan config is solid, I just need to save up for those 2 black Noctua NF-A12x15 fans, the one RGB Cooler Master fan from the AIO I use as a top intake is a bit noisy, it doesn't like being so close to the grill and I'm sure they were not designed to be mounted vertically. next phase of the build is quiet as possible. I may only need to get one Noctua fan because I like being able to switch down the power on this Antec Molex fan to tune the air flow and its black, where it's mounted no one would be able to tell the difference because it only comes on under load its equally loud if not quieter then the Strix 1080 when it spools up its triple fans. I may even go with two 140mm top fans, quieter and more air flow. also picked up these Swiftech socket 1366 pump mounting screws on Ebay I hope there the same metric thread as my current back plate there's nothing in the description about thread pitch or dimensions, the AIO pump is plastic so I like the Idea of spring retention, it can expand and contract better and provide equal mounting pressure, I've seen reviews about the plastic around the pump breaking, I'm surprised cooler master didn't go this route.


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 17, 2022)

I decided to try max overclock with the CPU voltage set to auto (Max 1.35v) as well as speed stepping and C-state enabled ended up with 4.31Mhz 50 point drop in Cinebench R15 but was able to keep the ram speed close to what I was getting @4.53MHz and lowered the latency to 48ns from 50ns, also dropped the QPI/Dram @1.331v, DRAM @1.6v temps are much less stressful with no noticeable loss in gaming performance testing COD war zone, Fortnite, Doom, Halo infinite, Apex legends, even at 4.33MHz had to boost voltage to 1.37v QPI/DRAM 1.35 DRAM 1.64v with little to no performance gain in benchmarks I think we found the sweet spot for this combo is 4.31Mhz for performance and power efficiency


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 17, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> I decided to try max overclock with the CPU voltage set to auto (Max 1.35v) as well as speed stepping and C-state enabled ended up with 4.31Mhz 50 point drop in Cinebench R15 but was able to keep the ram speed close to what I was getting @4.53MHz and lowered the latency to 48ns from 50ns, also dropped the QPI/Dram @1.331v, DRAM @1.6v temps are much less stressful with no noticeable loss in gaming performance testing COD war zone, Fortnite, Doom, Halo infinite, Apex legends, even at 4.33MHz had to boost voltage to 1.37v QPI/DRAM 1.35 DRAM 1.64v with little to no performance gain in benchmarks I think we found the sweet spot for this combo is 4.31Mhz for performance and power efficiency


Lol. Thats funny. Pretty sure I said that way back in this thread.
Here's mine again.


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 18, 2022)

It's a learning curve


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 18, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> It's a learning curve


And you had fun.


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 18, 2022)

I have to admit it's kind of addictive pushing the limits at least knowing I only paid 12 bucks for the CPU don't know if I would be so adventurous if I paid retail price back in the day I always enjoy pushing the limits of my dirt bikes my cars and now computers, my nephew's in college at the moment and doesn't have room for a PC but he's graduating in June and this is going to be his job well done gift so I want to make sure it's rock solid for him he's the one that got me addicted to fortnite well kind of I just use it as a benchmark tool hahaha but it's still pretty fun I actually like dying and watching the guys play while I closely monitor performance statistics some of these players are pretty amazing


----------



## WooX (May 27, 2022)

I've been trying to get mine stable for the past 4 months, I'm aiming at 4.5Ghz too, for the last few days I thought I finally got it stable after 11 days with no BSOD but it finally crashed yesterday with KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e). As far I know the cause should be CPU/Voltage related right? (I attached the minidump in case someone is willing and can get any info out of it).

Today I raised Vcore from 1.4V to 1.40625V and CPU PLL from 1.88V to 1.90V, here's my voltages on BIOS:






Temps usually stay under 60C while gaming and low 50C while using it for work stuff, I think it's almost stable since it took over 10 days for it to crash, I use it for 12~15 hours a day. With your experience can you give me any tips on how to get it 100% stable? or should I just give up on having it at 4.5Ghz?


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 27, 2022)

CPU voltage is a little low and temps are a little warm.
I would fall back to a solid 4.4. You won't notice a difference of 100mhz.


----------



## WooX (May 28, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> CPU voltage is a little low and temps are a little warm.
> I would fall back to a solid 4.4. You won't notice a difference of 100mhz.


How much more should I increase for stability? I thought under 50C was normal while idle, which temps should I've getting then?

I will see how it behave the next couple of days, it took 11 days to get a crash, after this little boost on Voltage I think it should be fine but in case it does crash again I will follow your recommendations and go with 4.4


----------



## DirtyBiker (May 30, 2022)

looks like your only running in dual channel how many ram sticks are installed? I would suggest getting at least 3 dual rank dimms for triple channel make sure they are installed in only the blue slots also make sure your CPU isn't spiking to X 25.5-X 26 multiplier Mine was, so I had to lock it @ X 23 this was causing random crashes, I would suggest setting the CPU Vcore to auto  set the UCLK to half the QPI data rate, X23 multiplier and start with the CPU clock at 4.2MHz then up the BCLK one step at a time until it crashes then back down one then try upping the UCLK one at a time until instability or you reach double the DDR3 speed (DDR3 1800 would be 3600 UCLK). I found anything higher on then 3740 UCLK fails stability test and crashes eventually. 3DMark fire strike, Fortnite and Cinebench R20 are good stability performance tests to quickly expose instability, also use AIDA 64 stability test to check for QPI & ram timing and voltage instability. I found anything over 1.35v on the Vcore gets too hot for anything more intensive than gaming with minimal performance gain unless you are running a chiller for cooling. you should also tighten up your memory timings 1800 should be able to run fine at 9-9-9-24 CR1, I would suggest trying 8-9-9-15 CR1, 8-9-9-17 CR1, 8-9-10-17 CR1, 8-9-10-15 CR1 benchmark for performance and run AIDA 64 ram stability test to find the sweet spot. also find DDR3 memory with an XMP voltage rating no higher than 1.50-1.60v, 1.30v QPI/DRAM, never use XMP overclock or auto voltage for the ram when overclocking



WooX said:


> How much more should I increase for stability? I thought under 50C was normal while idle, which temps should I've getting then?
> 
> I will see how it behave the next couple of days, it took 11 days to get a crash, after this little boost on Voltage I think it should be fine but in case it does crash again I will follow your recommendations and go with 4.4


some crashes could be video driver or other corruption from random crashes while overclocking I would first try DDU and clean install video driver and make sure there are no other hardware errors in computer management admin event viewer also run admin CMD SFC /scannow  and windows memory diagnostic to narrow it down


----------



## WooX (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes, I'm running in dual channel, I used to have 24GB with 6x4GB sticks, but since I installed my new cooler (Hyper 212 LED Turbo) last year back when I still had an I7 920 I think might have damaged something on the board (pins maybe?) because the last 2 dimms just stopped working and I had to remove 2 ram sticks, now I'm with 16GB with 4x4GB which is dual channel only due to the last ram dimm being empty. I've had my eyes on new memories for a while but if I don't get the dimms fixed I don't think its worth it, that's the only reason why I didn't changed yet.

I'm running X25 multiplier because like I said on the previous post I've been trying to get it 100% stable for over 4 months now, I've tried X23 multi and with that higher BLCK is needed to get to 4.5Ghz, temperatures were higher than with X25 and a slight lower BCLK. It is not spiking to X25.5 nor X26, it stay fixed on X25, my motherboard is similar to yours it's a P6X58D Premium. I've been using AIDA64 stability test for a while now and it's great, BSODs now happens way less often than when I started tweaking things, at the time of my first post it took 11 days for any instability to show up but unfortunately yesterday I got another BSOD but this time with different code, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1), as far I know this is not related to CPU Vcore like the last one but with the memory controller.

Regarding the memory timings, mine are rated for 1600MHz with XMP configurations 9-9-9-24 and I running it at 1800Mhz, I was able to have it running on tighter timing like 9-9-9-28 but instability showed withining 5~10 hours of daily use, so I think it's better if I don't push it anymore. Also since the last BSOD might've been memory related I'm thinking about setting lower frequency with tighter timings because I'm at the limit with QPI/DRAM voltages, I don't want QPI over 1.35V and DRAM over 1.64V, what do you think I should do now?


----------



## DirtyBiker (Jun 2, 2022)

Do you have CPUZ? if so when it boots open it and watch the multiplier mine was jumping up to X25.5-X26 this was causing it to crash with the multiplier set at X25 even with speed stepping, C1E, and C state disabled. I would try tighter timings 8-9-9-17 CR1, 8-9-9-15 CR1 also have you tried a fine cosmetic makeup brush and WD40 on the LGA pins to regain channel 3? also in the ram slots (of course while it's powered off) then clean with alcohol and can of air, clean the back of CPU with tooth paste and toothbrush then clean with alcohol and swab check the LGA pins for bent pins with a microscope or magnifying glass I bought a cheap USB Microscope so I can get a close look at LGA pins. did you have triple channel with your I7? have you tried putting it back in to test? you can also run AIDA64 stability test in the background with all the boxes unchecked it will record if your multiplier is jumping to X 26. try running only 3 dims in the 3 blue slots to see if triple channel works.


----------



## WooX (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes, I do have it, posted a screenshot of it on my first post. I'm positive that it don't jumps to X25.5-X26, it stays X25 all the time. No, I haven't tried cleaning it since I don't have the correct tools for it speacially the ones you've mentioned. I used to have tripple channel with the I7 but before I installed the new cooler, using Intel cooler box I'm sure that I had tripple channel with 6x4GB RAM sticks, I must have broken something while installing the new cooler. I also already tried 3 dims in the 3 blue sloots, it simply doesn't boot, RAM led keeps on allerting to problems with RAM, I might try cleaning it once again when I replace termal paste soon, but for now I think the only thing I can do to get it 100% stable is to lower RAM frequency to 1400MHz to get tigher timings, if I get BSOD after that I will know for sure its simply not possible to have it at 4.5Ghz with the RAM sticks I have.


----------



## DirtyBiker (Jun 2, 2022)

WooX said:


> Yes, I do have it, posted a screenshot of it on my first post. I'm positive that it don't jumps to X25.5-X26, it stays X25 all the time. No, I haven't tried cleaning it since I don't have the correct tools for it speacially the ones you've mentioned. I used to have tripple channel with the I7 but before I installed the new cooler, using Intel cooler box I'm sure that I had tripple channel with 6x4GB RAM sticks, I must have broken something while installing the new cooler. I also already tried 3 dims in the 3 blue sloots, it simply doesn't boot, RAM led keeps on allerting to problems with RAM, I might try cleaning it once again when I replace termal paste soon, but for now I think the only thing I can do to get it 100% stable is to lower RAM frequency to 1400MHz to get tigher timings, if I get BSOD after that I will know for sure its simply not possible to have it at 4.5Ghz with the RAM sticks I have.


Those tools I mentioned are very readily available and cheaply obtained I would try everything to fix the triple channel an intermittent connection with your RAM could be a big problem or if the back plate or cooler are making contact with the motherboard in a way that's causing a short I have not tried overclocking with ram rated at 1.65 volt as that is the maximum voltage Intel recommends so it probably wouldn't be wise to go over that I  run 8-9-9-15 CR1 @1866 1.64v read speed is 29000+ MB/s


----------



## Edwired (Jul 22, 2022)

DirtyBiker said:


> Those tools I mentioned are very readily available and cheaply obtained I would try everything to fix the triple channel an intermittent connection with your RAM could be a big problem or if the back plate or cooler are making contact with the motherboard in a way that's causing a short I have not tried overclocking with ram rated at 1.65 volt as that is the maximum voltage Intel recommends so it probably wouldn't be wise to go over that I  run 8-9-9-15 CR1 @1866 1.64v read speed is 29000+ MB/s


As far as I know I do know the three main locations for vcore, vtt and dram voltage on the Asus P6X58D-E still haven't found pll voltage point since but from experience the board revision 1.00 I have is damaged cpu socket pins but ran ok for a long time then began to have trouble with it crashing all over the place and board 1.01 is a better performer still had to correct minor connection issue in the socket to cpu since the cpu was involved with smoke and oxidation as some of the pads were coated in some unmovable material like you couldn't scrub it off with iso 99.9% regardless. So ended up lightly sand papered the contacts on the cpu with an emery board just to make the gold contacts shiny than dull looking. As I have Xeon X5675 she might be rough looking, battered and bruised but goes like a clapper


----------

